# What happened?



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Sucks that all saltfishers recipes are gone... my wife used to visit to find new recipes for us. I don't know the backstory so I'll try not to stir the pot too much but personally I am gonna miss the recipes....


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Some people gave him crap b/c he would post like 10 of them at the same time and they'd all show up on the home page at once...it wasn't easy enough for them to just notice they were recipes and decide to skip them if they so desired. I think he took it as nobody wanted his recipes and he removed most of them...and of course, now he doesn't take part much on here...another good member run off.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i gave him hell about it and he took off so, it's my fault i guess or his/her decision so, bring it on...i can take it...


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

That sucks..........they were recipes in the recipe section were they not? I admit it was kind of annoying that they took up the whole first page in the section but, they _*were* _recipes. Oh well...........maybe he'll put them back up. The Shark scallop sounded good. Alas I may never know now.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

some people get tired of airholes


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i talked to him today on the phone and he's trying to relocate to gulf shores and doing all the fishing he can...greg doesn't blame me but is a mod and admin on other forums and spends a lot of time doing that as well as moving...i invited him to come and fish the dock and back to the pff as well...


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, I actually enjoyed his recipes and miss them. I am a terrible cook, wish I was half as good as some of you folks. This used to be a friendly place, now you have to think twice about posting anything.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep; there I was right in the middle of perfecting one of the more difficult recipes, had about $30 in ingredients, and had to go back to the post to get the rest of the recipe, and it was gone.:doh Oh well, throw in a potato and a can of chicken stock, tomatoes, and it's soup.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

ummm...10-4 on that capt. mitch...i have his number if you need it...i feel kinda responsible for him leaving but, i've talked to him and invited him back on here...up to greg if he wants to come back...he's a good guy with lots to offer including 15 recipes in 15 minutes...which is fine but, my thoughts were to add a fishing post now and again...


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

That's Ok Mike, I was jus stirin the pot, the soup pot that is.- I'd be a pretty piss poor cook if I didn't know to print the recipe before I started to cook. lol .I do agree that there was a bombardment of recipes, that "may" have come from a published recipe book, and if so, there was no credit provided to the publisher which would lead everyone to think that the writer developed all of the recipes himself. And I agree, post a few here and a few there. Giveus a chance to try one or two before putting up another 20-30. But I liked some of them. Looking forward to seeing you guys at Clay Doh's party.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Ultralite (8/5/2009)*i talked to him today on the phone and he's trying to relocate to gulf shores and doing all the fishing he can...greg doesn't blame me but is a mod and admin on other forums and spends a lot of time doing that as well as moving...i invited him to come and fish the dock and back to the pff as well...


I dont fish...I catch.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome. And when you get settled in over there post a few good recipes. Lane and I will be fishing in your area over Labor Day so will need some good recipes for all the good specks and reds that we plan to catch.


----------

